# The Train Department Talyllyn Locomotive in 1/19



## Kovacjr (Jan 2, 2008)

*The Train Department Talyllyn in 1/19*



While I can not wait to get the model in my hands I have a few images of one of the prototypes. The Green version in 32mm which will also be in display at the next 2 shows in the UK including Exeter. I have the red prototype that will arrive here stateside on Thursday and will be at Jim Stapleton's Steamup this weekend. Some minor things on the punchlist but the hard part is all right and runs like a dream. Slide valve cylinders and working Stephenson valve gear and best of all a quiet ceramic burner. Scheduled to deliver this fall or early winter 2019. 


The sample will be shown at the Bowande UK booth at both the Midlands Model engineering show at The Fosse and also at Exeter garden railway show. Firm orders will be taken with a deposit at the show by Bowande UK and with my through the website or by phone.



Specifications to include:


Bronze bushed chassis
Slide valve cylinder with Stephenson valve gear
Goodall valve hidden under the working water filler hatch
60psi pop safety
TTD design throttle and gas valves
32mm/45mm Gauge
Lined in Black, Green or Red livery


USD $2100.00


www.thetraindepartment.com


----------



## graham25 (Nov 22, 2015)

Congratulations on what looks to be a wonderful locomotive I hope you sell them all for the work you have put in.


----------



## clifforddward (Jan 2, 2008)

Great looking prototype Jason....looking forward to seeing it in person at Stapleton's meet


----------



## Kovacjr (Jan 2, 2008)

Additional photos added of the sample models. Running videos to come.


----------



## JoelB (Jan 3, 2008)

Thanks for posting the new photos, Jason.

What's the gauge of the loco shown in Photo 9 (underside view)? Any special considerations with the care and feeding of the Stephenson gear in 32mm gauge?


----------



## Kovacjr (Jan 2, 2008)

JoelB said:


> Thanks for posting the new photos, Jason.
> 
> What's the gauge of the loco shown in Photo 9 (underside view)? Any special considerations with the care and feeding of the Stephenson gear in 32mm gauge?



Both samples are 32mm gauge. 



As to the care, its no different than any other valve gear. Keep clean and maintain proper lubrication.


----------



## mesonary (Aug 11, 2021)

Wow, you are a real master! I saw such trains when I was on a trip to Europe, in one of the museums in the UK. I was in London 3 years ago. We decided to meet our relatives there. I went with my wife and children from Hamburg to Paris by train, and from there with my parents by car. We went to DB Fahrplanauskunft - Bahn Auskunft to check the train schedule. How great that we were not late! I've always been late since I was a kid. In Paris, we met with our parents and in 8 hours we were in London. By the way, the weather in the UK is very unpleasant. I'm used to the sun and the fresh air of the Alps, and in London it's always foggy and high humidity, I can't understand how people live there.


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

mesonary said:


> Wow, you are a real master! I saw such trains when I was on a trip to Europe, in one of the museums in the UK.


Just FYI, (and I am not disputing the Jason is a master,) the loco is made by Bowande/WuHu in China. Jason owns The Train Department, a dealer:
The Train Department - Live Steam Locomotives and Steam Accessories - Talyllyn No1


----------



## lotsasteam (Jan 3, 2008)

Seeing that floptop dome on the Tallalyn it would be handy if available for all goodall valve equipped locks


----------

